# federal heavy weight 7s penetration on turkey



## Dupree (Apr 16, 2010)

I shot a bird last weekend with them out of my 12 ga and decided to skin out the entire neck to see how many fully penetrated. The turkey was at 28 paces and I almost missed him. I shot him quartering towards me while he was strutting and my pattern hit his waddles and upper chest. This was only the edge of my pattern though. About 20 pellets went through in one breast on one side. Of those 20 only 3 pellets were recovered on the opposite side breast just under the skin. Those three pellets had went through the breast bone. Of 27 pellets that hit the neck only 3 were recovered. They had busted through the spine and were on the opposite side waddle. Around 50-60 pellets hit hit im the crawl area and all were complete pass thru's. I have shot a lot of turkeys with lead (5's and 6's)and no matter what distance I usually could find a lot of pellets remaining in the turkey no matter what distance it was shot at. This was the first turkey I shot with an HTL shot so I wanted to see how it did on the turkey. I am very pleased and figured id post a report.  I see all the reports of shooting wood, tin, phonebooks, etc. but I thought some might want to see what it did on the real thing.  The 6 pellets recovered could have also hit something before hitting the turkey as a few blackberry bushes were casualties of the shot as well.

The inside of this turkey looked like the chest cavity of a deer shot with a rifle.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Nitro (Apr 16, 2010)

Adequate.

You recovered the bird and that is what matters.


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Impressive.


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 16, 2010)

My kills were at 37 32 and 22 paces this year. All had pass throughs...all were 20 ga as well. I did not do a precise post mortem on them but all had holes on both sides of their heads.


----------



## wmahunter (Apr 16, 2010)

Same results here. 

Shot one at 45 yds (stepped off and range finder) earlier this week and all but 3 were pass-thru's.  Several went all the way through both sides of the breast and still exited.

I am using the Federal 3" 7 heavyweight load at 1300 fps.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 17, 2010)

Same nasty stuff, the best thing next to TSS. Federal is the only ppl loading the TS15 right now.

I'm handloading it, friend of mine shot 4 with some of my handloads this year, #8's, longest was 58yds, then 51, 47, and 40. and that's coming out of the gun at only 1,100 fps. 

Just worked up a new load and sent it to the lab for testing...... Mr Nasty

3" shell
2 1/4 oz TS15g #8 570 pellets
1,200 fps


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome results. 

I'm shooting the 20ga federal 7's and killed 3 birds with it this year. One at 18 yards and two at 20 yards. Complete pass throughs in the head on all shots. But 20 yards isn't too far. 

Rick I bet those 1200 fps #8's are going to be nasty!


----------



## Dupree (Apr 18, 2010)

*heres another*

My dad killed this one with my 20ga this morning. (his first turkey). All pellets were in the head and neck. All complete pass thru's. Shot him at 30 paces. The head didnt look too tore up so I did an autopsy. The spine felt like gravel crunching together.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 18, 2010)

Real good results for sure. Congrats to you both.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 18, 2010)

Dr. Stroke,  that's my new nickname for you since you seem to give those turkeys a stroke when you shoot em.    And it's in your name.  

Read this one about the Federal Heavyweight 7's in a 12GA and what it can do to a fox.  

http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php/topic,33857.0.html


----------



## Dupree (Apr 18, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Dr. Stroke,  that's my new nickname for you since you seem to give those turkeys a stroke when you shoot em.    And it's in your name.
> 
> Read this one about the Federal Heavyweight 7's in a 12GA and what it can do to a fox.
> 
> http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php/topic,33857.0.html




I'm definitely sold on them. That 20ga turned the bird for a back flip today.  I was hoping to get to see some penetration through the body of one with the 20, but the turkey crossed a dip and only his head was sticking up about 6 in when he shot him. 

As long as I can afford them and find them I will keep shooting them.


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Apr 18, 2010)

I bought the #6 HEVI and am very impressed. Killed 3 birds in the last to weeks. One this morning was at 55 steps. The others were about 25 and 30. And I'm with 4x4..if i can keep paying for 'em they got my business.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm shooting the 3.5 federal hvywt 7's.  First at about 38-complete pass through head and neck.  Second at 40.5-complete pass through except one tangled in feathers in upper breast (still passed through several inches of flesh) Third at 20-pass complete pass through head only.  I'm very impressed with this load.  I think it would do longer ranges than I shoot.  Loaded very hot in the 3.5.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 30, 2010)

I shot a big coyote this morning at 62 steps with the 3.5" 7's. He came out in a logging road so there was nothing between he and I but air. I did not recover him, however there was a good blood trail through the pines, then I lost it. It was pretty thick so I did spend too much time looking and wasnt too concerned with finding him.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Apr 30, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I shot a big coyote this morning at 62 steps with the 3.5" 7's. He came out in a logging road so there was nothing between he and I but air. I did not recover him, however there was a good blood trail through the pines, then I lost it. It was pretty thick so I did spend too much time looking and wasnt too concerned with finding him.



Hope it changes his mind next time hes lookin for a turkey dinner.


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 30, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> My dad killed this one with my 20ga this morning. (his first turkey). All pellets were in the head and neck. All complete pass thru's. Shot him at 30 paces. The head didnt look too tore up so I did an autopsy. The spine felt like gravel crunching together.



My bird this morning had the same looking neck just closer to the body as well as a broken shoulder joint on the near side. 33 paces with 20 gauge Fed HW #7. All kinds of pass throughs and gravel crunching neck.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 19, 2010)

ttt for all the debate that is starting to brew


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 19, 2010)

Results look good to me...


----------



## hawglips (Nov 20, 2010)

It is amazing what the 15 and 18g/cc "pixie dust" will do!  

No wonder this is the shot of choice for MKW and others who appreciate how much more effective shells loaded with the little dense shot is compared to big, manly sized, but much less dense lead 4s and such.


----------



## hawglips (Nov 20, 2010)

The only thing wrong with these Federal shells, is that blasted wad they use.  It works great in some guns/chokes, but doesn't do worth a flip in others.  But this "pixie dust" sized shot is DEVASTATING if you can get a good pattern to hold!  

If Federal went to a more normal wad with this shell in 12 gauge, and got some to equal their 1.5 oz. 20 gauge load, they would mop up with this 15g/cc #7s.

And if they dropped down a size to 7.5s, or 8s...


----------



## hawglips (Nov 20, 2010)

nhancedsvt said:


> Results look good to me...



Steven, you might want to try some of these shells in 1-7/8 oz, because if they pattern for you, the penetration of these in #7s at 1300 fps is unreal.  The only drawback is that they think they are wed to that flite control wad with this very dense shot, and it (in 12 ga) seems to be finnicky...


----------



## Snood Collector (Nov 20, 2010)

Great shell..I like them in the 1-7/8 oz 3.5" for the 12 and the 1.5 oz 3" load in the 20.. 

I had the best patterns in the 12 from the .650 headhunter choke @225 and my highest at 249..and the 20 was averaging 165 with the tempest.. both in a 10" at 40..I have seen some very nice patterns from the factory rem superfulls..the 7's respond to tighter constrictions..and helps with the lower # of pellets...definitely a devastating factory load. the pellet damage on turkey heads is an eye opener.


----------



## Gadget (Nov 20, 2010)

Snood Collector said:


> Great shell..I like them in the 1-7/8 oz 3.5" for the 12 and the 1.5 oz 3" load in the 20..
> 
> I had the best patterns in the 12 from the .650 headhunter choke @225 and my highest at 249..and the 20 was averaging 165 with the tempest.. both in a 10" at 40..I have seen some very nice patterns from the factory rem superfulls..the 7's respond to tighter constrictions..and helps with the lower # of pellets...definitely a devastating factory load. the pellet damage on turkey heads is an eye opener.





Yep the 15g heavyweight is great stuff, I've done some extensive developing with it. I'm the only person I know handloading it and only one with lab tested SAAMI spec recipes worked up. I think the best size is 7- 8, I'd be nice if Federal came out with some 7.5 or 8's and a conventional wad, would sway a lot of ppl over.

My 1 5/8 oz Heavyweight 20ga #7.5's should put 200+ in the 10, haven't patterned it yet but considering I will have a few more pellets in my 20ga load than you have in your 3.5 inch 12ga load (412 vs 407) makes sense.


----------



## Snood Collector (Nov 20, 2010)

That should be a smokin 20 ga recipe..The availability of htl has really revamped the 20 ga in the last few years..It's sure nice carting the light 20 when late season temps roll in..


----------



## Gadget (Nov 20, 2010)

Snood Collector said:


> That should be a smokin 20 ga recipe..The availability of htl has really revamped the 20 ga in the last few years..It's sure nice carting the light 20 when late season temps roll in..





Ok you inspired me to do some loading, think I'm gonna call this one the "Snood Collector"........

Only had 20ga heavyweight recipes on paper, hadn't assembled any yet, this one went together perfectly. The 20ga loads I've built and tested so far are all TSS, didn't have time to get to the heavyweight when deer season rolled in and tied me up.

Your right the HTL has really brought the 20ga back to life.




The "Snood Collector"

Recipe T22i, 3" 20ga, 1 5/8oz Heavyweight #7.5, 412 pellets, more pellets than Federal 12ga 3.5" heavyweight load and will still kill em out to 60yds.

 Will work it up to only 1,050-1,100fps......... any faster would be overkill.


----------



## Snood Collector (Nov 20, 2010)

I've got just the thing for that load....would love a batch to open up in Florida with this spring..


----------



## Gadget (Nov 21, 2010)

Really nice rig Snood, tell more about it. Is that a puregold on the end?


Here's mine, single shot Savage 220, prepped by Gun Docc, Docter sight on top, pure gold 570 on it right now, too tight, probably gonna have it bored to 575 though, maybe even 580. I know I'm gonna miss the pistol grip on my SBEII and M2, love those rubber grips they have, might have a custom pistol grip stock built.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 21, 2010)

wow looks nice Rick


----------



## rocket (Nov 21, 2010)

Gadget said:


> Really nice rig Snood, tell more about it. Is that a puregold on the end?
> 
> 
> Here's mine, single shot Savage 220, prepped by Gun Docc, Docter sight on top, pure gold 570 on it right now, too tight, probably gonna have it bored to 575 though, maybe even 580. I know I'm gonna miss the pistol grip on my SBEII and M2, love those rubber grips they have, might have a custom pistol grip stock built.



Awesome!!  How long did it take him to build it?


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 22, 2010)

rocket said:


> Awesome!!  How long did it take him to build it?



you don't want to know


----------



## Snood Collector (Nov 22, 2010)

Nicen!

mines an spst-20 870 I bought two years ago NIB after finding one..it has been discontinued. worst thing remy done to the 20 ga turkey line IMO..I tweaked a little on it. stock change out to shur-shot and added a FFII with my guard and the skin was dipped in outfitter tuff camo.that choke is the regular ported PG .555 It's works best with the nitro 7's...@225 the tempest has the same poi with the HW 7's so it's a swap and hunt deal..I tried to get the rem superfull to work in that one but it wouldn't get over 125 but it was still a killer..The tempest came in at 165 on average so stuck with it for HW...


----------



## Gadget (Nov 22, 2010)

rocket said:


> Awesome!! How long did it take him to build it?


 



Gaswamp said:


> you don't want to know


 



Only a few weeks........


----------



## Gadget (Nov 22, 2010)

Snood Collector said:


> Nicen!
> 
> mines an spst-20 870 I bought two years ago NIB after finding one..it has been discontinued. worst thing remy done to the 20 ga turkey line IMO..I tweaked a little on it..that choke is the regular ported PG .555 It's works best with the nitro 7's...@225 the tempest has the same poi with the HW 7's so it's a swap and hunt deal..I tried to get the rem superfull to work in that one but it wouldn't get over 125 but it was still a killer..The tempest came in at 165 on average so stuck with it for HW...


 

So you're getting 225/10 with Nitro 7/ PG 555 combo and 165/10 with HW 7/tempest ? ED.  Good to know, I'm keeping data on this stuff for comparison on my 20ga load development.

I'm already getting up to 320/10 with my TSS 9's, but for hunting I'll back out the choke to get something like 250 so I'll have a broader more even pattern, 320 is tighter than needed so I'd rather take those excess pellets and spread em out a little giving me more room for aiming errors. I haven't patterned the TSS 8's or HW 7.5's with the 20ga yet but I'm sure I can get over 200. I'll be looking for a density of 200-250 with those loads.


----------



## Snood Collector (Nov 22, 2010)

.555 on the tempest and ported version with the shorter barrel only...the longer barrels have worked better with the 570's. which explains the patterns from the superfulls in the longer barrels.. Several of us switched chokes and the end result was the same..Also throw in the .550 IC, SSX .550 The ssx shot well but I liked the pattern of the PG's better  
Also, that barrel has been polished...I'm done tweaking on that one. it's a nice light rig. The latest turkey gun I picked up a couple months ago was a Tri-star hunter mag. 12 ga 3.5" O/U..I will fool with it till it's "Turkey ready"


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 22, 2010)

Gadget said:


> So you're getting 225/10 with Nitro 7/ PG 555 combo and 165/10 with HW 7/tempest ? ED.  Good to know, I'm keeping data on this stuff for comparison on my 20ga load development.
> 
> I'm already getting up to 320/10 with my TSS 9's, but for hunting I'll back out the choke to get something like 250 so I'll have a broader more even pattern, 320 is tighter than needed so I'd rather take those excess pellets and spread em out a little giving me more room for aiming errors. I haven't patterned the TSS 8's or HW 7.5's with the 20ga yet but I'm sure I can get over 200. I'll be looking for a density of 200-250 with those loads.



aiming errors?  Rick you got a Dr. optic


----------



## Dupree (Feb 27, 2011)

ttt again. figured some may want to see that the federals will penetrate well.


----------

